# Buying decisions



## Dwcholdem (Mar 29, 2016)

So the family and I are taking on a grand adventure of building a home. We have purchased property with a single wide trailer. Unfortunately PGE is slacking on bringing the paid power poles to the corner of the property. So for most likely the first 6 months we will need to live off a generator. Ive been told the most efficient way is to purchase one that can run off propane. I've looked at the generac units but have had mixed reviews. What would anyone reccomend for this type of situation? We will need to run the 100amp panel on the trailer along with the 1hp well pump and the pump for the septic. The septic pump is just a unit to release liquids from one tank to the leach field. So that shouldn't have a high amp draw. Any good suggestions? Are there setups where I can turn the unit on and off from inside the house? Thanks!


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You may have a 100 amp panel but how much power do you actually need? Do a load calculation before you do anything else. 

Diesel is likely the way to go unless you have a very large tank and cheap propane. You'll want an 1800 rpm unit it's much quieter and generally lasts longer than a 3600 rpm version.

Yes you can get remote start/stop.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

OUCH! I knew someone in that situation and it wasn't pretty. A reliable and decent diesel unit is going to cost some $$ and be oversized for a backup later. As previously suggested, do a "creative" load calculation to see what you absoloutely have to have for the six months. e.g. If you have electric baseboard heating, consider getting a vent free propane unit to lessen the electrical load. "Ditto" with clothes dryer and water heater, all those will be major cost savers down the road, comparing electric to propane, at least where I live. You might look into renting a diesel unit, not cheap, but compared to buying, might be a good alternative.

Fuel source is a major trade off. You can get a large propane tank delivered and filled easily, however, propane gensets don't have the reliability and longevity of a diesel unit. If you go with diesel, you'll be hauling diesel fuel home very often. If you try to go with a "reasonably" sized storage tank, zoining, fire codes, and environmental impact statements and studies are a major PITA

The "OUCH" I mentioned earlier, the family started out with the best of intentions to buy a decent unit, as they got more into it and discovered the costs and issues, like zoning and insurance coverage for "off grid" living..... They ended up kind of "camping out" and going through a 'throw away" HD, Lowes, etc. 10KW every couple of months. :-(

Good luck,


----------

